# Hello all...this is my first post!!



## Beni (May 21, 2005)

This is just to say Hello, and thanks for the all the fantastic information in this place. It is great to know that there are people who like, like i do, old warbirds.

I will try to post some of my pictures as soon as posible.

Bye


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 21, 2005)

Hiya Beni, and welcome to the site. I look forward to seeing the pictures, as I'm sure others do.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2005)

Hey......... Welcome..... Do urself a favor, and us to a lesser extent, and read some/most of the older topics and whatnot... Spend a few hours, if u can, reading some of the older stuff... Might give u some pointers on how things revolve around here....

We have an album for most of the airplane pics that u want to post...


----------



## plan_D (May 21, 2005)

Hello...and urh...welcome to the site. 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 22, 2005)

But don't let that scare you off or anything. We like to think of ourselves as kind of a dysfunctional family around here. We have the occasional spat, we fume for a couple of days, and then we engage in a lot of wild sex.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 22, 2005)

Speaking of which, Nonskimmer, you owe me a good shag don't you.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 22, 2005)

Sssshhhh!!


----------



## trackend (May 22, 2005)

Beni said:


> This is just to say Hello, and thanks for the all the fantastic information in this place. It is great to know that there are people who like, like i do, old warbirds.
> 
> I will try to post some of my pictures as soon as posible.
> 
> Bye



Hi there Beni and welcome to the site I shall bring the conversation back to normality as Skim as his mates tend to go off in rude tangents where as I only ever stick to the point and never never start talking about things that have nothing to do with thread I remember the time I was taken prisoner by the Japanese during the Battle of Britain due to a strong head wind and ....................................................................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Hiya Beni! 8) Take these guys advice and you'll survive. On thing to watch out for though is extreme British patriotism from the lanc.


----------



## trackend (May 22, 2005)

I should say so old chap


----------



## Karbine (May 22, 2005)

Hey Beni (kinda sounds 30's gangsterish ) welcome to the site,enjoy your stay


----------



## evangilder (May 22, 2005)

Welcome, Beni.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 22, 2005)

Greetings Beni


----------



## lesofprimus (May 22, 2005)

U know, I remember a slightly different greeting when I first came onboard here....

Hehe.....


----------



## evangilder (May 22, 2005)

I don't remember getting an official welcome. But then, I didn't say hi first, I just jumped right in.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

No Welcome? That was bad...

A Belated welcome to the site evan, hope you enjoy your stay. Maybe if you stick around long enough youll get to be an admin


----------



## evangilder (May 22, 2005)

Thanks CC. 8) Me, and admin? Nah


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Youre right. That would be ridiculous


----------



## evangilder (May 22, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2005)

when i came on the site there was no one to great me 

although i think i got a "hi the lancaster kicks ass"........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2005)

and someone said i had a really cool name........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Yes, ass is most appropriate for you


----------



## trackend (May 23, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> when i came on the site there was no one to great me


Ok Lanc I think you,re Great, there do you feel better now sunshine


----------



## mosquitoman (May 23, 2005)

Hi Beni enjoy your time here


----------

